# Anyone shown under this judge?



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone has shown under Ms. Rita G. Sandell? Does she have a "friendly" 'atmosphere' about her? Or is she more on the firmer side? Is she 'older' then most judges? Or is she 'young'. Just trying to get an idea.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I showed under her 'years" ago,,she was youngish at the time, blond woman if I recall.

I liked her, she was nice,


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

She is one of my least favorite judges. She is older, and hasn't owned a dog in quite some time. And she embarressed me at a show (she judged the first day, Inez Noya judged the second). I won the puppy bitch class the second day and she threw a fit at ringside because she thought my puppy didn't have enough rear! We were trying to get our picture taken in the ring at the time, and could hear her there. I will no longer show to that woman.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Is she judging at an all-breed show?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Andaka said:


> She is one of my least favorite judges. She is older, and hasn't owned a dog in quite some time. And she embarressed me at a show (she judged the first day, Inez Noya judged the second). I won the puppy bitch class the second day and she threw a fit at ringside because she thought my puppy didn't have enough rear! We were trying to get our picture taken in the ring at the time, and could hear her there. I will no longer show to that woman.


Your comment made me angry, what a rude woman. I dont need to know her to decide that I dont like her


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

And this is the puppy I was showing that weekend.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have heard that she runs a nice ring from the participants I know who showed under her. She has a proper way of conducting the ring in managing how the dogs are moved about, what the handlers do,etc. She is judging a Futurity/Maturity this year in the NE and I know of folks who would travel to show under her. 

She is specialty judge who I imagine would be looking for movement.

Obviously, people have different experiences with people in the course of things. I have not had personal interaction.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think when I showed Dodge under her, she must have been just starting out, gosh it had to be back in 97/98? I know I got a Reserve under her, but only showed under her once.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yikes then I guess I deffinitely WONT show Akbar at our GSDCO club show.... Akbar certainly isn't anything like an american dog and even though I'm not expecting anything, I don't want any negative 'atmosphere' around Akbar.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Samba said:


> Is she judging at an all-breed show?


 No she's judging a GSD specialty in Oregon and I was planning on showing Akbar but not if this lady is like that.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I can't think of any specialty judges I would show Hogan to.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> No she's judging a GSD specialty in Oregon and I was planning on showing Akbar but not if this lady is like that.


If she judges GSD specialities I would guess that at a minimum she would be big on side movement.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Samba said:


> I can't think of any specialty judges I would show Hogan to.


There are a number of speciality judges that are very good judges who actually look for a good balanced dog, believe it or not.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have noticed that at the specialties, yes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think its a good thing that Tanner is neutered.lol. because I can't and won't show him with her.

I might show in the future.....


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I would be fine showing him in a specialty but not if the judge is 'closed minded'.


----------

